

Facebook being Forcebook?  - rikacomet

Today, I woke up to the realization that my facebook page, which I have so much (so little actually) worked on to keep it timeline free.. is now forcefully converted to timeline, without my permission and notice.<p>When the new timeline style came, I liked it, but just because I liked it, didn't mean that I want it. So for months I have not upgraded to the timeline, and simply ignored the not-so spammy message, that bugs me to upgrade to it..<p>Now only when I was getting successful in fully ignoring it, this happened:<p>Today I logged in to find my facebook style made into timeline. Did anyone ask me? NO. Did I want it? NO. Can I do anything about it ? I doubt so. 
Did it ruin my day ? YES!!!!
======
rizla
Im not sure if the question but is it really forceful? Facebook, it's a free
luxury not a right.

If it was a paid for service that didnt allow contract termination that would
be unacceptable. But this is a free ride thats getting a bit bumpy

------
Yaa101
For me it has been Farcebook all along, I want nothing to do with these
phenomenons, all it generates is meritless gosip by extroverts.

------
mtgx
I've been meaning to delete my account for a year, but I just couldn't be
bothered to delete it. Now I've finally deleted it! It feels good deleting
your Facebook account forever. Try it!

~~~
taligent
I find this position really strange as though Facebook is some addiction that
you can only beat through cold turkey.

Why not just turn off the notifications and use it as a glorified address book
?

------
rikacomet
yeah thinking about it

------
rikacomet
not exactly, free doesn't mean you don't have any right at all, and they can
exercise abusive control over your a/c as they wish.

I mean okay, you have timeline, you spent time on it, but why force everyone
to have it ? its not a rule that will bring something into conflict!

when I signed up for facebook, the rules and regulations did say that they
reserve the right to create new rules without notification, just like any
other company, but that doesn't really means they will disallow me something
just because I have brown eyes or something.

There really needs to be a line .. what is just and what is unfair

~~~
rizla
In this case, i dont believe we do have a right. Do you have a right to a
facebook account?

Basically i reckon everything on facebook belongs too facebook inc. All your
statuses, photos, comments. Complaining about a timeline is like complaining
that the council changed the types of flowers in a public park.

Could people be a bit less naieve about facebook and realise it is in this for
the money, nothing else. If people really hate FB that much, maybe instead of
killing our accounts we should start pumping them full of junk data and
destroy the SNR for facebook's business dev

